# Elvian School Reading - December 2013 - Pic heavy



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 3, 2014)

From Wiki:
The school opened in 1931 as Presentation College, an independent boys' day school run by the Presentation Brothers. In May 2003, the Presentation Brothers made the highly controversial decision to close the school the following summer. However, due to the "Save Pres" campaign by staff and students, the Presentation Brothers reversed the decision and the school was transferred to a trust. However, in mid-2004 the school went into administration and was taken over by the Licensed Trade Charity and became the Elvian School.

In January 2010, staff and parents of pupils were sent letters stating that the future of the school was unclear and that the feasibility of continuing to operate was being considered during a consultation period. On 3 March, a further letter and announcement by the school's director of education, Ian Mullins, stated that the consultation had unanimously agreed that the school could not run into the 2010/11 academic year. The school closed in July 2010.

It's a really nice site, we met 4 young local lads there who gave us a guided tour round the buildings which was brilliant as they showed us a couple of gems which we may have missed otherwise. They also knew where the needle infested area was... handy...

The site is made up of 3 main parts, the creamy colour senior school building, the brick coloured prep school and across the field slightly more modern buildings that are stereotypical school like buildings. These interestingly had people living in them to protect the site - You will see the sign below "Protect by occupation". 

Pics:









Despite only closing in 2010, this building was already starting to lopside.































Fireplace 






Safe












At this window we were greeted by one of the guys who lived there, who was keen to let us know that the school was private property. He didn't want to give us a guided tour either  He was a well presented chap with a nice BMW parked outside so they're not living rough in there.













































This was kinda strange. The 4 guys who were showing us round took us to a hidden cellar. Basically there was no doorway for accessing the stairway down to the cellar, someone had smashed through a plaster wall and found the stairs leading down to a thick metal door:





































Our friendly tour guides:









And finally, the needle dumping area:





Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2014)

The building has suffered badly in such a short time period amazing,great images thanks for sharing.


----------



## chazman (Jan 3, 2014)

great pics.building trashed in a short time period then the weather gets in,shame.


----------



## mookster (Jan 4, 2014)

Funny seeing this again - hasn't changed much at all since my little wander round it at the end of 2010. The main building was occupied and locked up back then as well but all we saw was a groundskeeper pottering around the older parts who was happy to let us wander.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cheers for comments guys


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow that old Italianate portion is absolutely stunning! Shame it is falling into such disrepair. 
Great pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheers man, love your sig lol!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 3, 2014)

"O" boy what a state that place is in. I went to school next door to Pres as we knew it needless to say we did not get on well with them thoughh most of us had friends who went there. Don't think I know many people who have good memories of the place but it is sad to see the place has deteriorated like that. Thought the place was going to have housing built there.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 3, 2014)

Really nice place. It's good to see at least some of the staircases havent been kicked in by tw-t-s ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 4, 2014)

Cheers Nightcrawler. Love hearing from people who have had previous experiences with now derelict places.

Yeah totally Pauly, nice to see most of the stained glass in tact also. Thanks guys


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this. Some nice pics mate


----------

